

Hands Down, One of The Most Engaging Talks About Content Marketing Online  - alonsochehade
http://blog.9slides.com/2014/01/08/content-marketing-in-simple-english-by-marcus-sheridan/
Some call it a revolutionary technique to grow your business, but Marcus Sheridan a.k.a. the Sales Lion says is just common sense! This now web marketing guru shares “the secret sauce” of his success in simple English.
======
programminggeek
What is funny is most of the time the competition isn't competition at all.
Are FB and twitter really in competition? No, not so much at all. They are
useful for totally different things.

Heck, most of us are too small for our competition to mean much to our
business. We are the ones that are causing the most wins/losses in our
business, but it's easier to pretend that the competition is what we should
worry about.

Be awesome to the people who pay you. Treat them well. Don't worry about
people who aren't paying you.

